
Show HN: ServiceBot – open-source platform adding sugar on top of Stripe - bsears
https://github.com/service-bot/servicebot
======
beatboxrevival
The "Racist Meme" business example is pretty awful for multiple reasons.
[http://blog.servicebot.io/meme-as-a-service/](http://blog.servicebot.io/meme-
as-a-service/)

~~~
bsears
Care to elaborate?

The purpose of that post was just to show in a humorous way the features of
ServiceBot - not to detail an actual business.

The "Racist Meme" is a joke in itself (I'm assuming that's your issue with it)
- if someone is willing to pay $1,000 for 5 minutes of effort than they
deserve to have their racist money taken.

~~~
beatboxrevival
Profiting on and propagating racist memes is a bad idea (even as a joke).
Having this be an example project for your company shows extreme lack of
judgement.

